
Show HN: Search Engine and Crawler in Python - ronsor
http://www.openstar.pw
======
srean
A small anecdote: The early Google prototype which was originally in Java was
rewritten in Python because the Java version turned out to be so buggy. Java
itself was not very mature at that stage. The Python version remained quite
upto the task for some time, longer than I would have thought.

------
tommica
1) Any possibility for seeing the source?

2) Seems that searching for openstar returns 0 results ;D

~~~
ronsor
1\. In the future; the code is ugy

2\. The indexing will take a long time

------
carlmungz
Just hopped onto the website and it appears to have crashed?

